# MKC Beauty Academy



## hollytron (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if there are any current students or alumni of MKC Beauty Academy that might be able to give me some insight on what life is like at the school, living around the school, what to expect, what to do before you start to prepare yourself and most of all, *how to talk to Margaret Kimura*. I am so nervous about that most of all...


----------

